# Plötzlicher Bildausfall



## Drade (23. Januar 2007)

Hallo

ich habe das Problem, dass bei meinem neuen Rechner ab und zu (besonder gerade nach dem Starten) das Bild ausfällt. Man hat dann nur noch ein monotones Bild (zb nur schwarz oder andere Fraben, machnchmal auch mit Streifen)

Weiß vielleicht jemand von euch eine Lösung?

Hardware:
2 x Spahire x1900xtx Toxic (Crossfire)
2 x 2GB G.Skill
Asus P5w DH Deluxe
Intel Core 2 Extreme QX6700
2 x 400 GB HDD von Samsung


----------



## splasch (23. Januar 2007)

Da ist die Grafikarte oder der Monitor defekt.
Wens neu ist dann bei der Service Stelle Reklamieren.

Mfg Splasch


----------



## Drade (23. Januar 2007)

und woran kann ich erkennen was defekt ist, damit ich weiß was ich reklamieren muss?

Oder liegt es eventuell auch nur an Einstellungen zB. im Bios oder ähnliches?


----------



## octo124 (23. Januar 2007)

Wichtig - Ruhe bewahren!

Lese nochmal genau im Handbuch ab 6.2 alles durch, achte auf Master + Slave und wer wo in welchen Slot gehört.
Danach widme dich der Treiber-Frage.

Auch ein Blick auf dein Netzteil ist angeraten - oder poste mal den Namen + Leistungsdaten. Denn beim Start braucht ein System mehr Strom als während einer Session.

Ist das ein selbstgeschraubter PC oder gekauft?
Installiere mal das ASUS-Probe, lass das per Autostart mitlaufen, aktiviere den Log und schau dir mal in Vergrösserung die Anzeige zu diesen Zeiten an - achte evt. auf einzelne Punkte ober/unterhalb der Kurven - war jedenfalls mal bei AsusProbe1 so, dass Fehler nur wie beschrieben dargestellt wurden.

Ansonsten frag mal einen Bekannten, der einen FlachMoni hat, ob er nicht mal mit diesem im Handgepäck dich besuchen möchte zwecks Monitortest, aber ich denk mal, der ist i.O.

Im BIOS suche mal nach BootGraphicAdapter, da muss PCI-Expr. an erster Stelle stehn. Mehr hab ich im Überflug nicht von Grafik da gesehn, steht aber auch im Handbuch unter Pkt.4. Selbiges gibts bei ASUS auch auf deutsch, falls nicht vorhanden.


----------



## Drade (24. Januar 2007)

Also der PC ist selbst zusamengebaut.
Das Netzteil ist dieses -> http://www.be-quiet.net/be-quiet.net/index.php?StoryID=44
Der Monitor ist ebenfalls in Ordnung ich habe ihn an meinen beiden anderen PC laufen lassen und hatte keine Probleme.
Die Grafikkarte ist ebenfalls richtig angeschlossen (Primary PCIe Slot)

Das mit Asus Probe probiere ich mal aus und Poste dann das Ergebnis

//Habe leider nur Probe 2 da kann ich aber keine Grafiken finden


----------



## fluessig (24. Januar 2007)

Drade hat gesagt.:


> Also der PC ist selbst zusamengebaut.
> Die Grafikkarte ist ebenfalls richtig angeschlossen (Primary PCIe Slot)



Oben hast du doch noch geschrieben, du hättest 2 Karten im X-Fire Betrieb. Mein Vorschlag ist zu testen, ob mit nur einer Grafikkarte die gleichen Probleme auftreten und die Karten einmal auszutauschen.
Vielleicht stellt sich dann heraus, dass nur eine von beiden defekt ist.

Was mir komisch vorkommt sind die monochromen (ich nehme an, das hast du gemeint) Darstellungen. Diese rühren normalerweise von verbogenen Pins (besonders bei alten Analog anschlüssen, aber auch auf DVI Buchsen ist Analog Betrieb möglich! -> Siehe Wikipedia DVI). Also zur Sicherheit nochmal das Monitorkabel ordentlich prüfen (am besten mal auswechseln wenn du noch ein anderes funktionierendes hast).

Viel Glück
fluessig


----------



## Drade (24. Januar 2007)

Mittlerweile ist es nur noch eine da ich die andere verkauft habe aber das Problem ist nach wie vor das selbe. Das Monitorkabel ist leider fest am Monitor daher kann ich kein anderes ausprobieren.


----------



## octo124 (24. Januar 2007)

Aber lt. Handbuch kannst du in Probe auch einen Log laufen lassen.
Da nur noch eine Graka existiert, ist natürlich der Strombedarf geringer, wobei 750W eh ausgereicht hätten (vorausgesetzt, es hat nicht einen Hieb weg - teste einmal ein anderes NT).
Und der Moni samt Kabel ist ja i.O. lt. deinem Posting.
Ergo liegt der Fehler an irgendeiner Einstellung - bin überfragt, wo an der Grafikkarte eingestellt werden soll, dass sie im Doppel als Master o. Slave zu laufen hat. Evt. gibts ja im BIOS des Boards eine Möglichkeit, das Crossfire zu deaktivieren.
Falls du eine PCI-Ex-Graka im anderen PC hast, teste doch mal diese an dem Problemboard sowie diese letzte Graka in dem anderen PC. Damit wäre die Grafik als Fehlerquelle ausgeschlossen oder das Teil ist das Probkind.
Schlagen alle Tests fehl, dann setze das BIOS mal auf default. Bleibt der Fehler, dann ist es definitiv das Board. Ob ein evt. verfügbares BIOS-Update das beseitigt, musst du antesten. Mache das Flashen aber genau nach Anleitung!!


----------



## Drade (26. Januar 2007)

Also das Problem liegt wohl definitiv an der Grafikkarte, jetzt kommt das sogar beim booten im Hintergrund läuft der PC aber trotzdem hoch, nur ohne Bild.


----------

